# Have you seen this problem?



## JohnD83 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a LIfe-Like 1/32 Nascar slot car set with Maxx Traction. Both cars had been broekn by my kids so the set wasnt used for year. I just bought two new cars today. The problem is the cars wont budge. If I lift the rear tires slightly, they spin like crazy. Let the car lay flat and they stop. In some cases, the car will move for a few track sections, then stop dead again, even though if I lift the car on that track section, the wheels move fine. 

HELP.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

John,
Check the position of the pick up braids in the front. They may have to be adjusted.
Jim


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

I have that same problem often with my LL HO's - usually when the track rails and/or shoes are dirty.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I just picked up a LL set at a thrift store today, and it acts pretty much the same way after it sat for who knows how long in somebody's basement. Clean the track rails and you'll see a difference after running a few laps.

--rick


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

its the rails they need to be cleaned take a quarter and rub it along the rails all the way around the track then try it they should run


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

okracer said:


> its the rails they need to be cleaned take a quarter and rub it along the rails all the way around the track then try it they should run



A 
QUARTER!!! I"m married where in the heck am I gonna geta quarter?

Dave :tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> A
> QUARTER!!! I"m married where in the heck am I gonna geta quarter?
> 
> Dave :tongue:


Send me your addy Dave, I'll loan you one. But i'll need it back by next week to clean my track.  Dave


----------



## Stoosh (Feb 13, 2006)

A little WD40 won't hurt, it will take off all the oxidation from the rails and clean the plastic. This is what I use and have had nothing but good clean current around my whole track. Do not saturate the track, just spray it on a lint free cloth and wipe it down (especially the rails) then follow up with a dry cloth. You may need to let it sit for about an hour. But after a few pushes of the car, it should be good and smooth depending on the connections. I also clean each and every connection with a wire brush on a Dremel, before I connect the track for use.


----------

